# بخش های عمومی و آزاد و سرگرمی > مسابقات و میزگردهای انجمن > شوک الکتریکی اعضا > شوک اعضا شوک الکتریکی هفتگی انجمن کنکور 17 ... (Afsane-IN)

## Parniya

*هر هفته یکی از اعضا ( فعال ) رو یهویی! انتخاب میکنیم* 
*
و شما به سوالات گذاشته شده !! جواب میدید بی زحمت ! 

نفر هفدهم ...

**Afsane-IN*
*
**
*

*دیگه سوالا زیاد نیستا تنبل نباشید 

هر کسی خواست سوال اضافه کنه میتونه

1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟

15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟

16. یه هدیه بهش بده :

17. ی ارزو واسش :

18.ی نصیحت :

مرسی از کسایی که 2 مین وقت میذارن ، بیشتر نمیشه به جون اشتون !*

----------


## Lawyer

*1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟
حتما مهندس

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟
ندیدم به نظر...

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟
هی بگی نگی!!

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟
بعضی مواقع

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟
هیکاپ
آنجل
از منم که متنفره به نظر(مهم نی...)

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟
پسرخاله و خودش میدونه چی میگم...* :Yahoo (88): *

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟
16نفر

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟
فرقی نداره براش...

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)
دخترخاله* :Yahoo (108):  :Y (720): 
*
10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟
میزنه سوسکو شت و پت میکنه!!* :Yahoo (110): *

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟
عمم...بماند!

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟
* :Y (590): *

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟
به قول حاج @HiccUp خدابیامرز:
ندیده بودم کسی بااسپم حرفه ای بشه!

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟
خیلی مغرور و افاده و ادا میاداه اه* :Yahoo (114): *
بهم امیدمیداد!خوشم اومد خدایی!* :Y (454): *
انرژی مثبته!

15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟
آبی رنگه عشقه!
بااین آواتارش* :Yahoo (114): *

16. یه هدیه بهش بده :
* :Y (452): *جز کتک...**

17. ی ارزو واسش :
به دانشگاه هاروارد برسه!* :Yahoo (88): *
به اون یارو بازیگره هم برسهاسمش یادم رفت باز

**18.ی نصیحت :
اخلاقای بدتو بذار کنار
میزنم شت و پت میشیا!
والا...


شاد باشی
طرفدار جانی دپ!* :Y (559):

----------


## Harmonica

تو آکسفورد ببینمت....

----------


## milad1997

*سلام  @Afsane-IN*  :Yahoo (1): 

*
1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟
هــم رشتـه ایه ، حتــما مهــندس دیــگـه


2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟

نــمیــدونـــم 




3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟

بــلـه


4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟

نـــــــــــــــــه


5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟

این ســوال که همیـــشه یـــه جــواب داره
مثل من و بقیــه دوستـــان
حتــما رضــــــای عــزیــز
Hiccup 



6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟

USA*  :Yahoo (21): *




7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟

15-16 نـــفـر


8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟

بـــه پـاسـخ ســوال 2 مــراجــعـه شــود*  :Yahoo (4): *

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)


خانــــــوم مهندس

پ ن : به داخل پرانتز هم توجه کردم 


10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟

مـــعلـومــه دیــگ
سوســـک بــدبخــت مــیچسبـــــــه بــه دیـــــــــوار از تـــــــرس* :Yahoo (4): *



11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟

یــاد چـــیز خــاصـی نمـیندازه



12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟

ایــــــــن:*  :Yahoo (22): *

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟

بـلـــــه


14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟

احساس میکنم کمی مغــــروره 
خوب نیست
همــت و پــشــت کارش خوبـــه*  :Yahoo (1): *



15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟

قـــــــــشنــــــــگــــ  ــه...* :Y (505): *


16. یه هدیه بهش بده :

همیـــن پستــی کــه دارم مـــــینویســم* :Yahoo (100): *


17. ی ارزو واسش :
امـــــــیدوارم عاشـــــق کـــــــسی بشــی که تــو رو دوستـــ داره
(چیز بزرگی آرزو کردما)



18.ی نصیحت :
راســتش از نصیحـــت کردن خـــوشم نمــیاد در جــایگاهــشم نیستـــم
امـــا دوســـت دارم ایـــن پیـــشنهادو بـــدم:

سیلویا پلات میگه:
شــــاید یــک روز،یـــک نفــر،یــه جــــوری آدم رو بــخواد
کـــه خواســتــنش بــه ایــن راحــتی تمـــوم نــشـــه
پـــس نصـــیحت مــن ایــنه کــــه:
اگـر کســیو داری که نسبــت بهــت اینــطــوره
از دستـــش نـــــده 
یکمم مهربون تر باشی بد نیست*  :Yahoo (112): *
* 

*

موفق باشی
* :22:

----------


## Afsane-IN

دوستان من همین اول رفع ابهام بکنم. من قرار نیست مهندس بشم
دکتر اقتصاد میشم. و من الله توفیق 
بیاین جواب بدین دیگه

----------


## Afsane-IN

یه رفع ابهام دیگه. من تا قبل کنکور با همه راحت و مهربون برخورد میکردم 
اما خب یه سری اتفاقاتی افتاد و تصمیم گرفتم اخلاقمو عوض کنم. البته با پسرا. 
 :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Lara27

والا تو با من که دخترم و دوست صمیمیتم هم بداخلاق شدی  :Yahoo (21): 



رفع اسپم:بعدا سوالای استارتر رو جواب میدم الان با گوشی ام

----------


## _Rasul_

*

1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟
Singer

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟
برخوردش با دیگران 

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟
تا حدودی

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟
 نه زیاد 

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟
نییدونم خدایی 

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟
امروز فهمیدم اقتصاد 

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟
2-3 نفر

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟
جدیدا فقط دخترا 

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)
خواننده سایته دیگه

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟
سوسک از این  

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟
یاد هیشکی نمیندازه منو 

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟


13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟
اوهوم 

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟
 اخلاقش خراب شده بود یه مدت  بد    بود    ج  دیدا خوب شده خوشم میاد   (چی نوشتم) 

15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟ 
 نظر خواصی ندارم 

16. یه هدیه بهش بده :


17. ی ارزو واسش : 
 امید وارم دانشگاه  تهران / بهشتی قبول بشه

18.ی نصیحت : 
اهل پند  و اندرز نیستم*

----------


## Defne

*1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟طبق گفته خودش اقتصاد دان

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟من که ندیدم(البته زیاد ایشون رو نمیشناسم)

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟بله

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟نه بابا طفلی

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟نمیدونم والا ولی جوره باهمه انگار

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟قبلا یه پستی دیدم رو ایناکه الکی تز حجابو اینارو میدن فک کنم

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟همه جذبش میشن دختر خونگرمیه

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟طبق گفته های خودش با دخترا

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)افسون

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟فک نکنم بترسه سوسکه بیچاره میترسه

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟والا من زیاد نمیشناسم  واسه همین یاد چیز خاصی نمی افتم ولی یه بار تو چت باکس باهم حرف زدیم رفتار دوستانه و خوبی داشت 

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟طبق همون چنتا پست که دیدم ازش

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟بله

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟خوب:رفتار دوستانه داره
بد:فک کنم مث بقیه دخترا زود از کوره در میره
15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟خوبه قشنگه

16. یه هدیه بهش بده :اینجاهدیه؟امتیاز میدم بش

17. ی ارزو واسش :آرزوی سلامتی و موفقیت

18.ی نصیحت :از نصیحت بدم میاد*

----------


## _Rasul_

Up !

----------


## _Zari_

*
1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟ اقتصاد دان

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟ نیدونمــ

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟ بلیـــ

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟ کی گفتهــ؟ نچ

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟ نیدونم

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟ خانواده اش

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟ 12

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟ با همه خوبه

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی) اسم اون خواننده ای ک دوس داره 

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟ معلومه سوسک از اون

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟ والا نیدونم چون کم پیش اومده باهاش بحرفم...اوایل اومدنم باهاش حرفیدم برا همین میدونم مهربونه

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟ 

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟ اری

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟ از اینکه با همه خوبه خوشم میاد و ویژگی بدشو چون زیاد نحرفیدم باهاش نمیدونم

15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟ خوشگل و دخترونه اس 

16. یه هدیه بهش بده : خودم هدیه ام [ خود شیفته خودتونین ]

17. ی ارزو واسش : امیدوارم اقتصاددان خوبی بشی و به همه ارزوهات برسی

18.ی نصیحت : دست از تلاش برندار هیچوقتــ..تو لایق بهترینایی

*

----------


## mahmoud.n

*1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟
تو شغلی تصور نمی کنم
2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟
یه تاپیکی بود در مورد عمل تغییر رنگ چشم تو آمریکا و ...
به اعتقاد شخصیش کار ندارم
ولی تو اون تاپیک وقتی یه نفر ازش پرسید چرا می خوای عمل کنی؟!
گفت:می خوام عمل کنم تا قیافم از حالت خاورمیانه ای در بیاد...* :Yahoo (35): 
*اگه از قیافت خوشت نمیاد حق نداری قیافه بقیه رو ببری زیر سوال...* :Yahoo (105): *
3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟
---
4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟
کلن نه
5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟
---
6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟
---
7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟
---
8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟
---
9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)
خود باخته ی غرب زده
10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟
---
11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟
خبرنگارای انگلیس که با شاه مصاحبه می کردن...
12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟
---
13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟
---
14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟
+ ندیدم تا حالا ناامید بشه
- به مسولای کشور کار ندارم اما کشورشو خیلی ریز میبینه فک میکنه اونوریا چه پخین...
15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟
---
16. یه هدیه بهش بده :
​هدیه نه
ولی پیشنهاد میدم تاریخ ایرانو از آغاز تا سال 57 یه نگاهی بندازی...
17. ی ارزو واسش :
به هر چیزی که حقش برسه
18.ی نصیحت :

---*

----------


## misha

*. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟
دکتراقتصادموفق
2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟
نمیدونم
3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟
حتما بوده
4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟
دخترا هیچکدوم رو اعصاب نیستن
5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟
نمیدونم!!!
6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟
12
8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟
فک کنم دخترا
9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)
اقتصاد دان
10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟
هردو از هم
11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟
یاد افسانه 
12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟
بعععععله
14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟
خیلی با ویژگی هاش آشنا نیستم.
15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟
خوبه.لایک
16. یه هدیه بهش بده :
قابلشم نداره
17. ی ارزو واسش :
ایشاله به آرزوهای رنگارنگ برسی
18.ی نصیحت :

اهلش نیستم..!!
*

----------


## Saeed735

*. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی?اقتصاد دان

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟نیدونم

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟ای بگی نگی

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟نه

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟نیدونم

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟رو کیلیپسش

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟18نفر

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟دخترا

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی) مدیر

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟این از سوکسه

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟این دخترای خارجی

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟اره

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟یکمی با ادم سرد برخورد میکنه البته به نظر من....به عنوان یه دختر سنگینه

15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟ندارم

16. یه هدیه بهش بده :هدیه ای در حدش نیست ولی این گل تقدیمش

17. ی ارزو واسش :موفق باشه در کنر کسایی که دوسش داره

18.ی نصیحت :ندارم

*

----------


## Lara27

* 1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟ روانشناس 

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟ جواب پیام خصوصی منو نداد

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟ اوهوم

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟ هی بگی نگی اونم گاهی اوقات میدونم بعدا باهام تسویه میکنی

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟ ME

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟ نیدونم

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟ 20

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟ دخملا

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی) دختر مهربون و با اعتماد به نفس

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟ سوسکه از آشنایی باهاش ابراز خوشحالی میکنه

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟ AFSANE

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟ تا حدودی

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟ همه ویژگیهاش خوبه. خوشم میاد ازش

15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟ عالیه

16. یه هدیه بهش بده :هدیه هام زیاده امیدوارم بپسند****ی






17. ی ارزو واسش :*
*وقتی لبخند به دنبال جایی برای نشستن میگردد ، با تمام وجودم آرزو میکنم لبهایت در آن نزدیکی باشد !
 
18.ی نصیحت :
وقت کردی یه خبر از ما بگیر

*

----------


## Harmonica

1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟

دزد

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟

واقعن نمیشه گفت
شایدم بشه...
خخخخخخ

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟

آره خیلی

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟

نه اتفاقن همیشه موجب خنده من میشه 
حتی اسم کاربریش با اون in آخرش
خخخخخ

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟

بدون شک منو...

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟

رو لاکچری....

خخخخخخخ

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟

باید ببینمش و پنج دقیقه صحبت کنم 
این جوری نمیشه گفت...

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟

با دخترا فک کنم

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)

بلند پرواز لع!نتی

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟

با ترس سوسک رو میکشه
یعنی در ی آن هم میترسه و هم سوسک رو میکشه
هم حمله میکنه هم عقب نشینی
خخخخخخ

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟

چیز ها و آدم های مسخره و خنده دار
نمیدونم چرا؟

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟

اونی ک نیشش بازه

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟

نه 
قیافه اش ب حرفه ای نمیخوره

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟
ویژگی خوب و بد زیاد داره بگذریم
در ضمن احساس میکنم مغزش تکامل پیدا نکرده

15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟

نظری ندارم

16. یه هدیه بهش بده :

هنوز نخریدم

17. ی ارزو واسش :
امیدوارم هرگز آرزویی نکنی

18.ی نصیحت :
مواظب زیبایی هات باش

----------


## Lara27

up

----------

